# some advice on my cycle plz



## dantheman0121 (Feb 7, 2016)

planning on running

dbol 50mg wk1 to wk4

test e 750mg 12wks then drop it to 500 till wk16

tren e 300mg wk5 to wk14

mast 400 wk4 till wk16 end of cycle

adex 0.5mg twice a day

run hcg during cycle ? 1000iu a week or during pct ?

wk16 wait 3 weeks and start pct nol and clomid

plans to get as strong and drop or maintain bodyweight and lean out as i need to sort my diet out and stick to it plans 375 protein 300carb 100fat hopefully or get some advice currently in the process of getting a sit down with leroy davies

advice or areas u see that need improvement planning on pinning come in the next 2wks if i can eat right and train the same

currently 15st 5

6ft

160bench pb this week

deadlift 300

squat 250


----------



## dantheman0121 (Feb 7, 2016)

will be my 3rd cycle


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Why ain't you stsrting tren from week one?

and going over the top with adex


----------



## dantheman0121 (Feb 7, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Why ain't you stsrting tren from week one?
> 
> and going over the top with adex


 cheers matt i would of thought running the dbol tren and test all from the start would reduce the effects of the drugs from the get go and the adex im just paro about gyno do u have a suggestion on the above cycle as ive got everything just need a little guidance


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

dantheman0121 said:


> adex 0.5mg twice a day


 Surely that's too much for anyone and would crash your E2?

Most people seem to take an AI every two or three days.

Like Matt said, I would start all at the same time.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

why are you running adex so high mate. Will that not make you crash?


----------



## dantheman0121 (Feb 7, 2016)

sorry guys i ment 0.5mg eod


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

dantheman0121 said:


> sorry guys i ment 0.5mg eod


 That's more like it :thumbup1:


----------

